# Attitude



## ganjadude11 (Apr 20, 2009)

i just ordered from attitude and seleted the stealth shipping and was wondering do they just put all the seeds all together in one bag or how does this work? 
Thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

sit back and wait bud. Talking about stealth shipping is a big NO NO around here. You will not be disappointed with attitude.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> i just ordered from attitude and seleted the stealth shipping and was wondering do they just put all the seeds all together in one bag or how does this work?
> Thanks


from what i hear ..you can pay a bit extra for gauranteed delivery and you can request for supplier package removal ... i have not ordered from them but this would be my own choice option if i did order from them! good luck !


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 20, 2009)

No worries about how they do it, just know you will get your little babies in a short time.


----------

